
JEP 362: Deprecate the Solaris and Sparc Ports - silasdb
https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/362
======
mindcrime
Wow, the future for SPARC (and for Solaris) is _not_ looking bright at the
moment, huh? Which is a shame really. I mean, yeah, OpenIndiana or whatever
it's called now will still be around in OSS form, and even the SPARC ISA is
open, but Solaris was - at one time - a vibrant source of cool OS
innovations... and competition is generally a Good Thing.

